# My First trip to AuSable



## Pejerrey (May 19, 2004)

Fished the Au Sable for the first time... Started at Keystone and wadded dowstream trying dries and nymphs with no luck!

I got into a very deep and beautiful pool and decided to try a big streamer (Big Limay #2). In the second cast I got a beautiful rainbow that measured 21 inches :yikes: !! Does anybody know how old a trout this size may be?  And also how much might it weight? 

Thanks,

PABLO


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

wow that is a beauty. About 4 lbs would be my guess, but that is a fat one.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

wow nice rainbow congrats thats a nice fish comming from anywhere. I would guess that fish is about a 5 pounder.
I do alot of steelhead fishing and am familiar with fish weights.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

sorry krull I did meen to step on you with the weight difference you beat me to it by seconds.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

no problem Chrome- I think 5 lb is probably on, that is a fat rainbow. I have caught quite a few Ausable Browns in the 22-24" range that were 5 pounders so was using that as a base. That is a thick fish for this time of year, probably been chowing on all the recently planted fish.......


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Congrats on your first AuSable rainbow! That's a dandy for sure!

BTW - Nice Hat! Go State! :woohoo1:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'd say 4-5 pounds, that picture should definately go in an 8 x 10 on the wall!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I dont know guys I am thinking more like 3lbs. Nice fish reguardless.


Fritz


----------



## fishin addiction (Mar 11, 2004)

Thats a great looking healthy fish. Perfect condition.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Great looking fish! I have never caught a rainbow in that section only Browns and Brookies.


----------



## Dave49749 (Mar 31, 2005)

*WOW! congrats great fish indeed.*


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Sweet fish. So do you think you'll go back???


----------



## Pejerrey (May 19, 2004)

Thanks guys for your comments!

I will definitively be back... Thats such a perfect river for fly fishing!

Go green!!!

PABLO


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

Simply gorgeous.

FD


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I checked my journal and I was mistaken. I've caught plenty of Rainbows in the stretch  But absolutly nothing of that size! Again Great job!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Nice fish...Congrats!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Wow- thats a beauty! I've caught some bows up to 16" on the mainstream but thats a real sweet one-I guess that confirms that the no kill regs are helping out the fishery- in the Free Press last week they had an article where a 20+ inch brown was take on a dry fly! Way to go- Great photo too.
From your pic I think I have an idea where you took it. I've fished that area a lot.


----------

